# VPN problems



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

I started using a VPN a few weeks ago. I have Amazon Prime and was able to watch some great shows, movies and a lot of Brit stuff on Acorn. Alas my IP address was blocked. Tried a different service provider. Nada! Apparently Amazon has blocked just about every VPN. I understand that Netflix and a few other services are the same. Anyone else having the same problem? What about a DNS proxy? Thanks.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

I didn't know that Amazon started blocking VPN's. I know for Netflix your have to search for VPN reports that let you know if they will work or not on a regular basis. I've been meaning to get a VPN but haven't had time to look into it.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

**Quick Update**

Just checked and Express VPN says their VPN can allow access to A. Prime. 

ExpressVPN


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

NCas: THX for the reply. I have learned that asking one of these services if their software works with Netflix or Amazon is like calling a used car dealer and asking him if all their cars are good vehicles!! 

Following is the reply I got from Customer service when I tried their service
"We are aware of the issue about Amazon Prime USA. This applies to all VPN service providers and not just ExpressVPN.

Our engineers and developers are working on it round-the-clock to provide a solution or alternatives."

BTW: Most of the VPN providers do not have a real chat service for support. You email them and if you are lucky get a reply in 2 days that is of no help


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Bobbyb said:


> "We are aware of the issue about Amazon Prime USA. This applies to all VPN service providers and not just ExpressVPN.


I'm sure that Amazon's and Netflix blocking affects all of the VPN's, but the key is to know which VPN's are actually continually coming up with workarounds. Some VPN's may not necessarily care to dedicate resources towards that. I'm checking out the VPN buyers guide posted on Torrentfreak. The article is mostly about the VPN commitment to privacy. It's a good way to find what's out there.


----------



## Slickums (Jul 29, 2017)

Hola!

I have been using various VPN's in Mazatlan and San Carlos for 10 years. And things have really gone downhill re reliability of access to Netfflix, Amazon, Hulu, etc. Most all also now have serious speed hits, tho they say just the opposite in their promos.

I haven't tried ExpressVPN, tho they do say in their promos they work on all the premium services. The only one that I have that currently works with all of them is smartdnsproxy.

However, they are not a VPN, but what is called a DNS Redirect service. If you are big on privacy and anonymity rather than just masking your location, you might do better with a true VPN.

But their service currently works for all the major premium services in the USA. I guess a caveat is that if your ISP doesn't block certain ports. Megacable and Telmex do not block this service.

A DNS Redirect requires you put in the IP address of their DNS (Domain Name System (or Server). So when you enter a domain name, ie netflix dot com, they intercept that and then connect to the site using a masked IP address. It is really just a IP masking system, no encryption like a VPN.

All requests for domains other than those they intercept are passed on w/o any action, so your connection is as normal.

I am now watching DirecTV Now through my Amazon Fire box while in Mexico. Amazon Prime works as does Netflix. My setup is through my OpenVPN router, but it also works on PC's, iOS, and smartphones, tho I only use it through my router. 

But the service should work for any device like the Fire TV where you can enter a custom DNS setting.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Good to know Slickums thanks.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Slickums: Thanks for that post. I have been reading about Amazon Firesticks and other such devices that have been "jailbroke". No need for VPN's. Very inexpensive and popular in ****** enclaves. One of the regular posters here uses one but he did not respond to a direct inquiry? I suppose you never know who is reading these threads!


----------



## Slickums (Jul 29, 2017)

Bobbyb said:


> Slickums: Thanks for that post. I have been reading about Amazon Firesticks and other such devices that have been "jailbroke". No need for VPN's. Very inexpensive and popular in ****** enclaves. One of the regular posters here uses one but he did not respond to a direct inquiry? I suppose you never know who is reading these threads!


Thanks. I have heard about rooting various devices to do that, but I prefer a solution that will work with *any* device, ie a router solution so that anything connected to to the router will go through the VPN/DNS redirect. That also makes it easy to turn on/off when the need arises.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

Bobbyb said:


> ...I have been reading about Amazon Firesticks and other such devices that have been "jailbroke". No need for VPN's....


Jailbreaking is a term that is commonly used for Apple products, Android devices already have that ability built in via developer mode. I have put my Chromebook into developer mode (really simple) but I have not done it with any other device. I did it to add a Linux OS to my Chromebook, I have no experience with VPNs. It shouldn't take much googling to find your particular device and how to put it into developer mode. Unfortunately if you are a newbie to this stuff you may be completely on your own and it can be intimidating. 

Here's a short article that you may find interesting. Point number three is probably what you are wondering about.
deadspin-quote-carrot-aligned-w-bgr-2<\/title><path d="M10,3.5l3-3,3,3Z" style="fill:%23fff;stroke:%23fff"/><path d="M0,3.5H10l3-3,3,3H26" style="fill:none;stroke:%231b3a4d"/><\/svg>')}.f_branding_on.blog-group-deadspin .editor-inner.post-content .pu

Good luck
matt


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

I've been having the same problem. I had looked at the smartdns solution 6 months ago when I was trying to get my roku to work with some US providers for basic American TV but I abandoned the idea when I discovered Radiosity.

However, with Amazon I got blocked when you got blocked. I just now signed up with Unlocator, a smart dns service and my first try got me through! Amazon told me that I couldn't view the movie because of my location, same as before, but it let me view it anyway. So, all I can say for now is that it works at this moment. 

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

I switched to usa-ip-address.com. Almost a month and it works great. Not a VPN. Just a DNS redirect. My default gateway changes about once a month so I have to re-enter some data. No big deal


----------



## Slickums (Jul 29, 2017)

Bobbyb said:


> I switched to usa-ip-address.com. Almost a month and it works great. Not a VPN. Just a DNS redirect. My default gateway changes about once a month so I have to re-enter some data. No big deal


Same with mine, more or less. I found that rebooting the Megacable modem makes it more likely to generate a new IP address. That forces me to go to the smart dns site and "reactivate" my connection to recognize the new IP address. Just a couple of clicks and its all done...until next time, LoL.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Bobbyb said:


> I switched to usa-ip-address.com. Almost a month and it works great. Not a VPN. Just a DNS redirect. My default gateway changes about once a month so I have to re-enter some data. No big deal


I tried a competitor (smartdns.com or something like that) but it cut my internet speed by half. I was trying their 14 free trail and I had chosen their closet server to me so I was let down. How long have you been using the service and what kinds of issues have you had if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

NCas said:


> **Quick Update**
> 
> Just checked and Express VPN says their VPN can allow access to A. Prime.
> 
> ExpressVPN


I['ve been using Express VPN for Netflix for two years. Anytime Netflix has blocked its recommended U.S. site, it came up with a new one with 24 hours. Maybe Netflix has given up. same line has been working fine for four months now.

Express VPN also provides for UK Netflix and one other I forgot. Miss the French one, though.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Due to hearing problems in the family, we need English subtitles which are often missing in Netflix Mexico offerings. We tried various VPN's, all of which got us axed in almost no time at all. The one that works is Express VPN; same as Meritorious' experience. 

I wonder what effect the proposed changes for net neutrality will have on all this?


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> I['ve been using Express VPN for Netflix for two years. Anytime Netflix has blocked its recommended U.S. site, it came up with a new one with 24 hours. Maybe Netflix has given up. same line has been working fine for four months now.
> 
> Express VPN also provides for UK Netflix and one other I forgot. Miss the French one, though.


That's good to know I'll give Express VPN a chance as they have a 30 money back guarantee. Yeah I think Netflix will have to loosen up a bit specially since they'll be losing all the Disney content so they can have their own streaming service. Plus supposedly they are in final talk to buy the FOX network so they'll also have that as well.


----------



## Slickums (Jul 29, 2017)

lagoloo said:


> Due to hearing problems in the family, we need English subtitles which are often missing in Netflix Mexico offerings. We tried various VPN's, all of which got us axed in almost no time at all. The one that works is Express VPN; same as Meritorious' experience.
> 
> I wonder what effect the proposed changes for net neutrality will have on all this?


It's a 'he said, she said thing', but here is the best article I have seen that does a decent job of simplifying how things could change now that there are no net neutrality rules. Will these things happen? It depends a lot on success or failure of court challenges to make any difference, and how fast the big guns want to implement their priorities to control the Internet:

h..ps://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/14/technology/net-neutrality-rules.html


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Advertising


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> Advertising


Indeed! Post removed and infraction given.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

I switched to Private VPN in May. Has been working great. It is not flawless. Once in awhile it will not work for a few days. No matter which VPN you use make sure it is one where you can pick the server.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Express VPN has an efficient chat function. They get right back to me to tell me what new location I can use when the current one gets blocked. I'm happy with it.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

NCas said:


> **Quick Update**
> 
> Just checked and Express VPN says their VPN can allow access to A. Prime.
> 
> ExpressVPN


I have netflix, not prime. Whenever netflix blocks one expressvpn connection, they've come up with an alternative US city within a day. Think they have UK connections though not sure. Not enough interest for them to devise solutions for France and Spain. I enjoyed Netflix movies aimed at those countries.


----------



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm not a techie, and I don't understand why they block if you're a paying customer. They have your money. Just give you the darned service! 

Amazon is trying to take over the world. I don't even order things from them unless I can't find them anywhere else. I had prime once and not one time did my package arrive in two days. It was SHIPPED in two days....mostly.....not always, but it never arrived in 2 days. I also found that a lot of Prime Only items can be found cheaper on eBay or even at WalMart.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I receive orders from the regular Amazon at the same speed as Prime. I think that is a gimmick to get people to pay for Prime in the hope that it will arrive faster. Give up hope.

Netflix blocks people who only paid for service here and are attempting to also get service from the U.S. through using VPN's. It's something about contracts they have with the producers of the films.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

DebInFL said:


> I'm not a techie, and I don't understand why they block if you're a paying customer. They have your money. Just give you the darned service!
> 
> Amazon is trying to take over the world. I don't even order things from them unless I can't find them anywhere else. I had prime once and not one time did my package arrive in two days. It was SHIPPED in two days....mostly.....not always, but it never arrived in 2 days. I also found that a lot of Prime Only items can be found cheaper on eBay or even at WalMart.


 Netflix has to pay a licensing fee for every country for every movie in their collection, a separate license for the US, for Mexico, for Canada, etc. So they only buy licenses for movies that they think will have a lot of viewers in a country. So in Mexico, you see some movies with Spanish subtitles available. In Germany it is a different set of movies and usually the only subtitles available are German.

When you visit Netflix with an IP number from Mexico, they only show you the movies that they bought Mexican licenses for. 

I don't know but I suspect there is a reason that they try to prevent people using VPNs to get the selection for another country. That would violate the license that Netflix paid for and if the movie owners wanted they could take Netflix to court for copyright violations.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

I've been thinking about getting service for Proton VPN. They just started service this year and don't look too bad. They have a free VPN service but it's mostly to try it out and see how it works for you. If you're going to used it to view blocked out contents its a good way to check it out before putting some cash down. I haven't tried it as of yet since I've been too busy to really sit down to watch much of anything.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

The free Opera browser has VPN built in. I just opened Netflix and started a show with no problem using a European location. You can specify a region (Europe, Americas, etc) I don't know if you can specify a particular country.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I hate to have to tell you, but just wait a bit and I'll wager you'll get that famous message which starts with "It appears that you are using..." and ends with simply preventing you from watching the shows.
With the pay service of Express VPN, I get those messages sometimes. At that point, I contact them and they suggest a new location. On that service, there are many choices of location for the user to pick.

But...maybe you'll get lucky.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lagoloo said:


> I hate to have to tell you, but just wait a bit and I'll wager you'll get that famous message which starts with "It appears that you are using..." and ends with simply preventing you from watching the shows.
> With the pay service of Express VPN, I get those messages sometimes. At that point, I contact them and they suggest a new location. On that service, there are many choices of location for the user to pick.
> 
> But...maybe you'll get lucky.


It's not really an issue for me. I am happy with the shows I get wherever I am located. I just tried it out because of this discussion.


----------

